# pre 88 G-13 X HP



## greenjoe (Nov 6, 2012)

day 37


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Nov 6, 2012)

Very purdy pilgrem, nice work!

BWD


----------



## greenjoe (Nov 6, 2012)

thanks BWD


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 6, 2012)

yumm looks like ganja.

good job on the dankety!


----------



## greenjoe (Nov 8, 2012)

just a closer pic...day 39


----------



## juniorgrower (Nov 8, 2012)

Nice and Frosty!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 8, 2012)

Great bud development for 39 days.  It looks like you have a winner there!


----------



## greenjoe (Nov 8, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Great bud development for 39 days.  It looks like you have a winner there!


i realized she had a bubblegum smell to her...i was told clone her and clone her hard...of course me being a total spas i tried to clone her to late into flowering and they did not make it....but she was pollinated, so at least i have that going

the whole garden is now at day 39.....( in the DDW grow journal )...except the BMS(2) and KWO (2) of wach



and thanks

just a and  b nutes for veg and flower...these were all vegged for 3 weeks and put into 12-12..... Oct 1


----------



## maineharvest (Nov 10, 2012)

That stuff looks great!  If you have the room maybe you should toss it in the corner of the veg room and do a reveg.


----------



## greenjoe (Nov 19, 2012)

thanks everyone...^^^^^^^maine..she has 1 week to go....The bubble gum smell has completely dissipated....buds are super dense


----------



## greenjoe (Nov 21, 2012)

ok upon further examination....she is just about done.....at about 50-60% cloudy trichs....with tons of orange hairs everywhere......
i did try try the sample bud out.....i can see why it is called a hash plant....she tastes really hashy.....but like sweet hash.....greenjoe is very happy!!!i can not wait till she cures properly( smoked it with a couple of friends..thumbs up all around ).....and most of the tops are starting to shoot out like these little arms...solid rock hard budz


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 21, 2012)

Nice job greenjoe.


----------



## greenjoe (Dec 3, 2012)

done....axed bagged and being smoked.....
a solid 7.5


----------



## n8tivefarmer (Mar 10, 2013)

Nice plant for sure we call it Ghash for short, mota and Bodhi booth have mae hybrids with this plant and they turn out to be some real decent meds...n8tive    Can I ask you where ya got the beans,ty.


----------



## n8tivefarmer (Mar 10, 2013)

The purple phenol is the first cross I made from the 88G13/HP it was crossed to a Butterscotch Hawiian and here is another phenol of the Ghash itself. sso you should be able to find another good phenol if you look..
n8tive


----------



## Locked (Mar 10, 2013)

Nice looking lady n8tive...


----------



## Sin inc (Mar 11, 2013)

wow thats so yummuy


----------



## greenjoe (Mar 20, 2013)

so i have a g-13/hp X monkey balls....4 weeks to go


----------

